# accurate reel service and repair



## tcoon71 (Oct 23, 2014)

Looking for someone in the Pensacola area who does service and repair on accurate reels with out sending to California. Thanks.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Keith (Ocean Master on here) should be able to hook you up


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Agree Mr Keith should be able to fix ya up


----------



## tcoon71 (Oct 23, 2014)

Is that Mr Keith Rossini? And where is he located at?


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

I am drawing a blank on his last name at the moment he is located in gulf breeze just before the Pensacola Beach bridge


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

That's not it. I'll let him post up his last name if he wants.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Keith Rawson
1311 Soundview Trail
Gulf Breeze, FL
32561

850 712-sixteenfifty


----------



## tcoon71 (Oct 23, 2014)

Ok thank you Mr. Rawson I'll be getting in contact with you in a couple of weeks, working offshore right now.


----------



## RMS (Dec 9, 2008)

Piece of cake for Keith!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

They are a little harder to work on than most but they are a tank of a reel.


----------

